# Marionette Costume Help



## churchofsubgenius

I agree, a headband with a spike on it that fits into the crossboards...just stand upright and smile blankly.
I would recommend foamboard (local Home Depot) for the boards covered in wood grain shelf paper...it gives a great illusion. Maybe some lightweight fat yarn that lloks like rope for the string and just tie them around wrists and ankles.
BEWARE OF CEILING FANS


----------



## deadhouseplant

Wood grain paper is a good idea, I was thinking I didn't want heavy pieces of wood on my head all night.


----------



## churchofsubgenius

You could also hang it on your back...not quite as obvious what you are immediately but much more practical. As soon as people give you that head tilt like "WTF are you?" you can have the puppet master spring into action.


----------



## Jackielantern

I was a marionette years ago. It was a very fun costume. I made the cross bars out of screen molding and had them hanging from my back with the strings made of yarn and tied to my wrist and ankles.


----------



## churchofsubgenius

Oh, another idea (feeling creative) Home Depot (etc...) has wall and door molding that is made from a foam material (very light) and has a woodgrain surface, that stuff would work great.


----------



## deadhouseplant

Thanks for the ideas, I will have to look into the molding. I am also thinking about getting a wig because my hair is pretty short and not too doll looking. I am thinking something longer and curly? I know wigs don't always look like the picture so I am a little concerned about finding a decent one.


----------



## jenniestraca

I was a marionette doll last year and I got so many compliments on how different my costume was. All i did was buy a large headband (a leather wrapped type one), a wooden dowel from home depot, walmart etc, and a yard stick. My boyfriend cut the yard stick in half and made a X with them and drilled a hole in the center, and drilled a hole in the center of the wooden dowel. And then i purchased a top hat (not to tall) and punched a hole in the top. Slide the wooden dowel through and then screw the yardstick X into the top and screw the headband into the bottom. I painted the yard stick red and the wooden dowel sticking out the hat black to blend with my black top hat. and added feathers to the brim of the hat. i drilled holes close to the ends of the yard sticks, and tied ribbon to the stick and then to my wrist and for the top of the X that faced my back i tied the ribbon to the stick and to my ankles. For my clothes i just wore stuff i had. Black shorts, a white shirt, black pinstripe vest, and i bought mary jane heels with white ruffle socks, and white gloves. I also did my make up like a tutorial i found on youtube for creepy doll (but without the scars). I never been so proud of my homemade costume. i will try and post a picture.


----------



## mandykittycat

jenniestraca said:


> I was a marionette doll last year and I got so many compliments on how different my costume was. All i did was buy a large headband (a leather wrapped type one), a wooden dowel from home depot, walmart etc, and a yard stick. My boyfriend cut the yard stick in half and made a X with them and drilled a hole in the center, and drilled a hole in the center of the wooden dowel. And then i purchased a top hat (not to tall) and punched a hole in the top. Slide the wooden dowel through and then screw the yardstick X into the top and screw the headband into the bottom. I painted the yard stick red and the wooden dowel sticking out the hat black to blend with my black top hat. and added feathers to the brim of the hat. i drilled holes close to the ends of the yard sticks, and tied ribbon to the stick and then to my wrist and for the top of the X that faced my back i tied the ribbon to the stick and to my ankles. For my clothes i just wore stuff i had. Black shorts, a white shirt, black pinstripe vest, and i bought mary jane heels with white ruffle socks, and white gloves. I also did my make up like a tutorial i found on youtube for creepy doll (but without the scars). I never been so proud of my homemade costume. i will try and post a picture.


If you could post a picture, that would be awesome!! I feel like you're describing some good ideas here, but I'm having trouble picturing it…


----------



## deadhouseplant

I thought I would post a few pictures of how it turned out. I ended up using cardboard for the top with wood grain contact paper on it. It worked out pretty well, but if I tipped my head back too far (which I did during a few party games) things went badly. I'm pretty proud of how the dress turned out because I sewed it myself.
































Party picture complete with crazy glare in the dogs eyes.


----------



## The Auditor

Very nice! Dress is awesome, the whole set up is great! Well done.


----------



## churchofsubgenius

Excellent, very well done. The boyfriend/husband/FB needed a black curly mustache


----------



## deadhouseplant

I agree, my boyfriend could have used an evil looking mustache.


----------



## Perk

Good Job!!!! This is how I did my costume a few years ago.


----------

